# Lowrance Elite 4 dsi



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone have one currently? Pros, cons and opinions on the f/f and the transducer mounting options. For example, a through the hull vs some type of in the water mount (attached to the bottom of the rudder). I have an outback with no current f/f. Have heard mixed feelings on whether or not the dsi 'ducer will shoot thru and still produce quality images? In a nutshell, is it worth the money to go with a dsi f/f in a yak? Thanks everyone for your time and opinions, Tight Lines!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

I went with the elite 4 non dsi version to i dont have to mount outside the hull. Wilbur has tye dsi version which he mounted on the rudder. They also a scrupper mount for kayaks


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey dthomas. I just recently installed the Elite 5 DSI on my Outback. Like Bbarton said, I installed the ducer on the rudder to get me the best picture possible. I've only been out on it once, and that was in a 6' deep bayou. It worked, but of course there wasn't much to look at there. I'll post pics once the weather gets better and I get a chance to hit P'Cola pass and 3 Barges. Can't wait for that. I'm optimistic that structure will be better defined than it would be with a traditional ducer glued inside, but I really can't say for sure yet. I will say that the Lowrance screen is great. Bright and crisp. Navigating the menus was pretty straightforward. Good luck on your decision. I think the Elites and HB equivalents are both great.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

hmmmm im now considering installing my t-ducer on my rudder.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks bbarton and wilbur. Really appreciate the pics. I think i remember your post about drillin out your drainplug and all, not lookin foward to that but i do luke the dsi over reg. f/f. Oh, Wilbur, do you seem to get any interference with the rudder movement,? Thanks man, i cant wait to get out in the pass, and nearshore/ barges action as well.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

The cable did snag on my rudder a couple times. I think I fixed that by adding another zip tie near the rudder hinge. I didn't notice any electronic interference, if that's what you mean. As far as other options, one guy did a cool install using the seat scupper (google seat scupper transducer, posted by Kayakfishing U). Also, some folks on the Aussie kayak forums just gooped the ducer in the hull and said it worked too. I'm just hard headed and wanted the thing in the water, and I liked having it totally retractable, unlike the seat scupper mount.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ya wilbur, i was refering to electrical interference, but good to know, and obviously you didnt get any. Im with you though, i would prefer the rudder mount over the scupper. Thanks, i lke the retractable idea as well.


----------

